# Mysterious Wet Spot on Wall



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you are certain that the spot is not from water---I'd prime it and move on---it might be an old oil stain from years ago----Mike---


----------



## DBB1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, it feels damp, and came back through the primer. Problem is, I'm not sure if it is water, or just something that just recently soaked into the drywall.

If this was a leak coming from somewhere, I would have to assume that it's been doing that for a while - wouldn't I see some mold, or something?

I'd hate to ignore it and tile over it, then down the road have to rip it out and deal with a bigger problem.

I think I'll start my tiling job; it will be a bit before I work my way around to that spot. Maybe by then, it will have dried out. If not, I guess I should play it safe and call a plumber... Bummer.

DBB1


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If it feels damp open the wall and find out where it's coming from----I've had the pleasure of discovering trim nails driven into water lines---and opening up as I worked near by--find the leak.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Post a picture-----


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep, I've seen where a trim nail was shot into a water line and didn't leak until the nail finally rusted off. Then there was a huge mess....


----------



## DBB1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, it seems to have dried up over the period of several days. There's just a slight stain where it was, so I'm going to chalk it up to wallpaper remover that ran down behind the baseboard. I was really concerned given its proximity to the water inlet. Drywall must take a while to dry out.

I ran my finger over the pipe as far as I could inside the wall, and the stud the pipe is against, the nail plate toward the other side of the interior, and the pipe itself are still dry as a bone, so maybe I got lucky.

I'm moving on and tiling over it...

Thanks everyone, for the replies.

DBB1


----------

